# Problem with Sorting by Capture Time from 2 cameras



## felixg (Nov 27, 2017)

Operating System: Mac OS 10.12.6
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): Adobe Photoshop Lightroom Classic CC 7.0.1

I have images taken on the same day using 2 cameras (Leica and iPhone). The time on both cameras is correct. When sorting by Capture Time the Lightroom displays images from Leica first (in correct order by capture time) then follows it with images from iPhone (again, correctly sorted by capture time). I, however, would like to sort images from both cameras together, strictly by capture time.

Thanks!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 27, 2017)

If you've set the sort order correctly to "Capture Time" and the *date & time* in both cameras are correct, then they should be listed in correct time order. If this isn't happening, can you show us a screenshot of the grid showing some out of order images, but first set the Grid View Options to "Expanded Cells" and ensure "Capture Date/Time" is one of the selected fields to display. Then hopefully we'll be able to figure out what's going wrong.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Nov 27, 2017)

The times may be correct, but the most likely problem is that one of the dates in the cameras is wrong. Double-check that.


----------



## felixg (Nov 28, 2017)

Thanks, everyone. Attached are a few screen shots. The first one shows that the Sort order is indeed by "Capture Time". The second has the slide highlighted with the Metadata on the right. As you can see it's been shot with Leica, at 10:00:32pm, Nov 20, 2017. The third has the very next slide highlighted with, again, associated Metadata on the right. Shot with iPhone, at 2:15:13pm, Nov 20, 2017. Why the latter is after the former, considering that it was shot before the former?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 28, 2017)

Thanks for the screenshots. A mystery indeed, I can't see anything obvious. Although I doubt it would make much difference, can you change the Metadata panel's view to "EXIF" and repeat the screenshots. That'll show us the 3 timestamps that LR maintains, there may be a clue there.


----------



## Wernfried (Nov 28, 2017)

Maybe exiftool shows some inconsistencies:


```
exiftool -g0:1 -s -Time:All L1000287.dng
exiftool -g0:1 -s -Time:All IMG_3879.jpg
```


----------



## felixg (Nov 28, 2017)

Thanks, folks. Here are the snapshots again with Metadata view "EXIF". Note that I changed all my Leica shots to one hour back afterwards to adjust for DST off. Still though, even without that change, the latter image should have been placed before the former.

I have not tried exiftool yet, not sure if that would provide any more info.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 28, 2017)

Does your Leica have a time zone setting? I could imagine that if its time zone is set to Germany, the time that Lightroom is using would be shifted by nine hours compared to the iPhone (where the time zone is set through its GPS coordinates).


----------



## felixg (Nov 28, 2017)

yes, it does, and I have set it to Pacific time (UTC -8:00) a while back. Now with DST off it is UTC -7:00.


----------

